

Show HN: Food Finder – a place for foodies to find and share amazing restaurants - JosephFenton
http://www.foodfinder.io

======
phantom_oracle
Nice idea, but you failed to do your market research properly and identify the
hundreds of competitors in this space.

Good luck though.

~~~
JosephFenton
I aiming for Food Finder to be differentiated from the competition - I am a
big fan of City Mapper and so I am trying to mirror their concept of
incredibly simple UX but applying that to restaurant discovery.

------
bradknowles
And it might help to tell people that you only cover locations in the UK, and
apparently only near London.

~~~
JosephFenton
That's my bad - I should have included that in the title. Eventually we'll
expand to other major cities.

